# Foal with mild contracted tendons as sport prospect?



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I am looking at an Arabian filly as a sport horse prospect (low level eventing and combined driving). She has mild contracted tendons (I think that's the term, her front knees don't go quite straight front to back, she's straight left to right). I have read they usually straighten out on their own with time. Would it affect her at all in the long run in hard disciplines such as jumping and long conditioning? There seems to be some thought that it is a genetic trait, would it be best not to use her as a broodmare?

The filly has the breeding to make a really nice sport horse, she'll be a good size, and she is near by and affordable for me. But I am looking for something specifically as a sport prospect with the option for a few breedings way down the road. Would she be suitable for this or should I pass? I can find all sorts of threads on managing contracted tendons in foals, but not on its effects down the road for a horse expected to do more than light pleasure riding.

File should be attached showing her legs at 4 and 6 weeks (her current age). Any advise or tips from people who have dealt with it in the long run would be appreciated.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I have absolutely no experience with this so I cant answer the question. Butt, between the two photos, it does look like she is improving.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Have you seen her in person recently? The 2nd pic at 6 weeks is kind of blurry on my phone, but from what I can see, the angle of her left front hoof looks too upright, as in possible club foot. 
20 years ago I had a stunning filly, made the mistake of feeding her too much grain too early. She had been born with loose tendons in the front which eventually corrected. But she became so severely upright in her hooves (clubbed) that she had to have check ligament surgery on both legs when she was 6 months old. My Vet attributed it to her diet..


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I have not seen her in person at all. Foals this young are just too hard for me to judge anything about other than "oh, she's so cute!" I may go out to see her around 3 months, but I want to get as many analytical opinions as possible before letting "cuteness" run away with me. But on that hoof, it could just be a bump in the ground causing her foot to rock forward; definitely something I'll keep in mind if I get general "all clear" opinions on the knees.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Foal









Mature









Foal









Mature









They are now ages 12 and 9 and they've never had any lameness or foot issues. I don't compete in anything but they've done some pretty brutal trails (rocky, steep up and downs).


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Subbing as well.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't have a success story, but I have tho outcome of when someone does not take care of a foal's contracted tendons. He's dressage work only and I'm crossing my fingers he stays sound. While his was probably more severe, of you do get her stay on top of those legs. He should have gotten surgery and instead his owners just turned him out.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If those pics really were taken at 4 & 6 weeks, I wouldn't expect to see that much clubbing in such a short time so it makes me wonder about the way she's standing. And because of that, I also wonder if the improvement in her bucked knees is as significant as the pics make it look. That said, I'd take a horse with a mildly bucked knee over one that was back at the knee any day. It's waaaaaaaaay to early to tell if she'd ever be a good eventing candidate. 










Now this would make me run, not walk totally away. The one you're looking at is not nearly this bad.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I went back and looked at the full picture at 6 weeks, the horizon is not level in the background, so the entire picture is taken slightly tilted to the left, so that may also be - at least part of - what is going into the clubbed look. And while it's really always too early to see if a horse would be a good eventer (even broke 4yos have a lot of unknowns) if she has a major conformational fault that would result in her always having weak tendons in the front legs, etc, then now is the perfect time to walk away.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I love Arabians but they aren't the breed one normally looks for as an eventer.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hard to tell from those pictures if true clubbing is occurring,and many foals straighten out that have limb deviation due to contracted position in the uterus, versus true angular limb deformity
If a foal id born,so that contraction of the DDFT is causing that hoof to not be flat on the ground, then the treatment is to give oxytetracycline, and perhaps splint that leg briefly 
I had two foals over 30 some years, where amount of tendon contraction at birth, prevented the foot from being able to land flat. Both responded to IV oxytetracyline, along with a splint, practically over night


Here is a good article

Protocols for Foals with Contracted Tendons | Stable Management


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

The foal is not mine, so I am not handling her treatment and her hoof does stand solidly on the ground.

I am aware Arabs are not the best eventers, but neither am I. I am just looking for something I can do lower levels with. I really enjoy working with Arabians but am looking for one that is a bit more conformationally inclined for the sports than my current guy (who will still be toting me around for the rest of his life).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've known some Arabians that have done well at low level eventing and I've known others that failed in the show jumping phase because they couldn't see the point in jumping anything like that. If I was seriously wanting to do some eventing an Arabian foal that might have some tendon troubles later in life would not be my first choice
The big grey horse that I rode for a long time that my one time boss bred was born with his all his legs twisted and deformed looking because he'd been squashed up too tightly inside his mother (huge foal). He was going to have him euthanized he was so bad but the vet talked him out of it. By age 3 he was 'perfect', he hunted, show jumped, cross country, dressage etc all his long life and was never lame
However
All horses are different and because one makes a full 'recovery' without weakness doesn't mean they all will so I personally wouldn't buy a horse that had a higher risk because after all the time spent growing them finding they were then not suitable is such a let down


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

It is very common for foals to have some contraction , or laxity of tendons, ligaments, when born, simply due to space in the uterus. Mild ones esp , resolve in the first few months, and have no impact on that horse in the future


Tendon contracture and laxity problems in foals common, but still serious


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

From the link that follows:

`A Foal's Legs
Foals' legs often look less than perfect when they are first born. It is fairly common for a foal to appear to be knock-kneed or bow-legged. Tendons that have not tightened enough to support the legs properly can cause the joints to appear seriously flawed. Some foals have two legs that appear to be turned in the same direction due to the way the foal was positioned while inside the womb.
Growing Pains
Most foal leg problems will straighten themselves out after a few days or during the course of the first few weeks of life. The American Association of Equine Practitioners states that the majority of mild to moderately severe foal leg problems will correct themselves before the foal becomes a yearling.

How Soon Are Foals' Legs Straight? | Animals - mom.me

Having had many foals born over the years, I have never been concerned as to how those legs were not perfect at birth, as , unless a true deformity is present, they will straighten as those tendons and ligaments become stronger


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have had foals with far worse *but,* I have had intravenous injections of tetracycline administers by the vet in high doses, this relaxes the tendons within three days. To late for her now.

They do seem to be improving, she will need careful trimming and as she is standing on her toes I would have her shod with stick on shoes with a toe extender so she has to put the weight on the heel.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> I have had foals with far worse *but,* I have had intravenous injections of tetracycline administers by the vet in high doses, this relaxes the tendons within three days. To late for her now.
> 
> They do seem to be improving, she will need careful trimming and as she is standing on her toes I would have her shod with stick on shoes with a toe extender so she has to put the weight on the heel.


Yes, that is the treatment of choice for any severe contraction at birth, but that tetracycline has to be given shortly after birth
Had two foals that I had to have that treatment done, plus splinted the leg for 24 hours


----------

